# Considering Royalair?



## randybrown (Jul 9, 2015)

I have some breeders in mind

And I'm considering getting a dog from them but I would like to hear other people's experience with getting a puppy from them and information on this breeder.

http://www.royalair.org/ 

I personally wouldn't mind having a x-large german shepherd but I'm curious to know that will it still be a good guard dog despite their more mellow medium energy level


----------



## RachelK1 (Jul 26, 2013)

My German Shepherd Vegas was from Royalair. They are an amazing breeder. I have visited there home and facility and all her dogs are treated as raised as part of the family. As breeders go for German Shepherd's she is one of the best. She has an extensive contract and an excellent health guarantee. She truly cares about bettering the breed.

Vegas passed away last year at the age of 11 and she was one of the best dogs I have ever had. She also was on the small side for Royalair. She was only 70 - 75 lbs.

Attached is a link to a blog post I did about Vegas when she was diagnosed with cancer. It has several pictures of her and a video as well if you want to see what she looked like.

Hemangiosarcoma Diagnosis | German Shepherd Dogs

I hope this helps.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

You can type Royalair into the search box to see previous threads.

Good Luck!
Moms


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I prefer breeders that breed to the GSD standard.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

My Samson's sire and dam were both Royalair,though from a different kennel.He is somewhat OS at 29" and 98lbs at one year old.He is pretty mellow indoors but loves to run and play outside.He has been easy to train and is an excellent non aggressive guardian.He's good with other dogs and neutral with strangers as long as they don't try to touch him,then he'll growl and back away.Now he wears a vest with a Do Not Pet patch when we're out in public places which is working out well.He's calm and well behaved wherever we go and will sit quietly if I stop for a conversation.

Lots of folks on this forum disagree with Royalair's breeding program because of the out of standard size and colors.What was most important to me was health and temperament,size and color were secondary.Best of luck to you!


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

Saphire said:


> I prefer breeders that breed to the GSD standard.


This.

I don't have any personal experience with Royalair dogs. They may make great pets. But I don't think I would ever buy one myself because of this.

You could contact the breeder herself to ask about her dogs' suitability as guard dogs.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Royalair has led the way in health testing. Yes the breed standard is important, but so is health.
If I wanted OS, they would be my go to.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

I guess it all depends on what you mean by guard dog. If you want to train in protection, I would find a breeder who works their dogs (I would do that anyways).


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

randybrown said:


> I have some breeders in mind
> 
> And I'm considering getting a dog from them but I would like to hear other people's experience with getting a puppy from them and information on this breeder.
> 
> ...


Careful there Randy. There's a possibility of German Shepherd ownership having a negative effect on the personality of their owners. I think it was statistically proven somewhere. I can only imagine the combination of a big, over sized one on certain people.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

:rofl:


----------



## Wags (Dec 17, 2015)

Steve Strom said:


> Careful there Randy. There's a possibility of German Shepherd ownership having a negative effect on the personality of their owners. I think it was statistically proven somewhere. I can only imagine the combination of a big, over sized one on certain people.


I also saw the statistics somewhere, I can't find the source though. I think it was something like 3 poorly understood circumstances equaled all GSDs being jerks.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

If you want a family pet, go for it! If your expectations are other than that??/ Further research required.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Now, that's funny stuff..


----------



## randybrown (Jul 9, 2015)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: Yall are funny :rofl::rofl: GROW UP :nono::nono:


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I thought it was pretty mature of me to say negative instead of deleterious. I wanted you to be able to laugh along Randy. Do you have a German Shepherd already?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

We're hilarious, thank you very much.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I see the mods have banned our entertainment for the evening. Well that just sucks. I think we were getting through to him.


----------



## familydag5 (Jan 24, 2015)

A good friend of mine has a 130lbs Royalair dog who is now 9 years old. Very friendly and mellow dog but he has been plagued with health issues since the age of 6 months. He has had a couple surgeries and is on a special diet for many allergies. God forbid this dog eats a cracker that one of the children drops on the floor.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Royalair would be on the top of my list for a big gsd. I am impressed with her breeding program and health standards. I love the big ones. I understand they are from an older line of gsds. I have one, but not from her. Sting just happened to be twice as big as his littermates  I did find out that though he is friendly, folks are intimated by his size. As one guy an owner of 2 dobes who is not easily put off, told me "when I saw him coming toward me, I thought I was done for!"


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

OP has been banned, has a dog now I think, the original post was back in July.


----------



## Benjaminb (Aug 14, 2017)

I would definitely go with Royalair. They have awesome dogs.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

This is one thing you gotta love about GSD owners/people...even when the OP has been banned for whatever reason, the thread continues LOL!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

randybrown said:


> I have some breeders in mind
> 
> And I'm considering getting a dog from them but I would like to hear other people's experience with getting a puppy from them and information on this breeder.
> 
> ...


The best compliment that my Sting (30" tall, 126 lbs.) received that someone thought he was a Royalair gsd. He was not but was simply twice the size of the others in the litter. Royalair is the breeder that I would purchase from if I wanted a x-large gsd.

For your question about guard dog, their size alone with the big bark is a deterrent. My Sting had a low energy level. He liked people but would not allow someone in the house without me there.I will share 4 stories:
1. The city was doing an upgrade to the electric meters. I requested prior notice because they would shut the power off for a couple of minutes and I was concerned about the sudden shutdown while working on my computer. The city man said "why, do you have a killer dog?", I replied "no, but a 126 lbs. gsd". He replied "Would 1/2 hour be sufficient notice?"
2. My neighbor would step no closer than 2 ft. from my fence when we had our fence chats. I wondered why. He said one day when he was close to the fence, Sting came out charging and leaped against the 6 ft. chain link fence. Sting's head came over the top of the fence which scared him.
3. A man was exercising his dobes out at a local park. He had been watching Sting and when we talked, he told me when he saw Sting running and he turned in his direction, he thought he was done for.
4. I was having some work done inside the house. The carpenters met Sting and he was friendly. One day they came early. The backdoor was unlocked. Inside Sting started to bark and growl. I opened the door and there were the 2 carpenters waiting outside the door. They had tried to come in but thought better of it.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Because this thread comes up on a google search I will say this. I have always said that if a person was **** bent on an oversized GSD, I would recommend Royalair. They have been in business for years, were ahead of the pack on health testing, and had multiple generations to look back at. She had a stellar reputation as far as supporting and backing her buyers and pups and I had never found a buyer that was displeased with her puppies. She was honest and upfront on what her dogs were and were not.
That seems to have changed. I have found several buyers who were sold sick pups, the breeding practices seem to be slipping (breeding dogs on prelims and far to young) and I have heard a couple of horror stories about getting responses when pups have issues.
To be fair, everyone has problems and a dissatisfied customer will always complain, but satisfied ones seldom voice an opinion. 
But I would caution perspective buyers to carefully research what they are getting. And as with any breeder ask for references and documentation. No bitch should be bred under two, and an oops is almost forgiveable but not if it happens more then once. I would hate to think that Royalair has lost their way, but I suppose it can happen to anyone. That doesn't mean they should be allowed to keep the reputation if they no longer deserve it.


----------



## MOJO9913 (Nov 13, 2017)

This is good information to hear, as I was hoping to get an "oversized" GSD within the next year.


Royalair and **** are the only 2 Midwest kennels that I have found that "specialize" in this. I was leaning towards **** and asked questions about them on this site a couple months ago. Then, the **** response of "threatening to sue this website" due to a couple bad reviews and open conversation about their kennel in that post really turned me off. I was then considering Royalair but now this info about them is being brought to light..... perhaps its not meant to be. 


Any other suggestions????


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

MOJO9913 said:


> This is good information to hear, as I was hoping to get an "oversized" GSD within the next year.
> 
> 
> Royalair and *** are the only 2 Midwest kennels that I have found that "specialize" in this. I was leaning towards *** and asked questions about them on this site a couple months ago. Then, the *** response of "threatening to sue this website" due to a couple bad reviews and open conversation about their kennel in that post really turned me off. I was then considering Royalair but now this info about them is being brought to light..... perhaps its not meant to be.
> ...


Find a reputable breeder that breeds to the GSD standard (depending on what you are looking for in a dog specifically this board can help) OR see if another (larger) breed will fit in with your lifestyle. 

I personally have not seen a breeder of GSDs who specifically bred for an out-of-standard size who would be considered reputable by the general consensus of what makes a good breeder.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

MOJO9913 said:


> This is good information to hear, as I was hoping to get an "oversized" GSD within the next year.
> 
> 
> Royalair and *** are the only 2 Midwest kennels that I have found that "specialize" in this. I was leaning towards *** and asked questions about them on this site a couple months ago. Then, the *** response of "threatening to sue this website" due to a couple bad reviews and open conversation about their kennel in that post really turned me off. I was then considering Royalair but now this info about them is being brought to light..... perhaps its not meant to be.
> ...


I would suggest looking into your standard sized gsds, but not from a breed purist pov, but from a more practical stand point. My smaller female is 71 lbs and this past summer I had to pack her back to my vehicle as she tore up her toenail and pad on a hike. 

When she was younger I saw a forum post of someone packing their dog over their shoulder and decided to try this with her. She was never thrilled about it, but was cooperative. I didn't do this for years later until this incident and it paid off. I'm 5' 11" and 160, no way could I pack a dog 100+ pounds very far. She is faster and more agile than both my males and she's tough as nails too, she would have limped out on her own that day had I let her. There are a lot of other benefits to smaller size that I would at least consider it.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

MOJO9913 said:


> This is good information to hear, as I was hoping to get an "oversized" GSD within the next year.
> 
> 
> Royalair and *** are the only 2 Midwest kennels that I have found that "specialize" in this. I was leaning towards *** and asked questions about them on this site a couple months ago. Then, the *** response of "threatening to sue this website" due to a couple bad reviews and open conversation about their kennel in that post really turned me off. I was then considering Royalair but now this info about them is being brought to light..... perhaps its not meant to be.
> ...


I have always appreciated oversized GSDs to the point of buying two Shiloh Shepherds. That was a terrible mistake I would never recommend to a German Shepherd lover. I bought mine in the late 80s when they were still a breed in the making, about 2 or 3 years prior to them actually being registered as Shiloh Shepherds, mine were still AKC registered German Shepherds. 

My best piece of advice to anybody considering an oversized GSD would be to really think about your priorities. Example, would you be happy with an oversized dog with a poor temperament? Or how would you feel if the oversized GSD you most likely paid a lot of money for is smaller than a well bred GSD that cost less than half the price? It happens.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

MOJO9913 said:


> This is good information to hear, as I was hoping to get an "oversized" GSD within the next year.
> 
> 
> Royalair and *** are the only 2 Midwest kennels that I have found that "specialize" in this. I was leaning towards *** and asked questions about them on this site a couple months ago. Then, the *** response of "threatening to sue this website" due to a couple bad reviews and open conversation about their kennel in that post really turned me off. I was then considering Royalair but now this info about them is being brought to light..... perhaps its not meant to be.
> ...


I got a 95lb male out of a 55lb dam and a 75lb sire. Find a reputable breeder who has dogs on the high end of the standard. But you would rarely get over 100lbs out of a good breeding. I suppose it could happen?
I can promise that a big dog isn't one you want to have to carry. My 80+lb female about killed me every month when I needed to prove I could carry her to maintain certification. 
I like big dogs, but I love work ability. I would be unwilling to sacrifice that for size.


----------



## MOJO9913 (Nov 13, 2017)

Sorry. I didn't mean to use (the one who shall not be named) in that post in a negative way, only a reference point. That wont happen again...my apologies.
I've heard very good things about both and then a little negative about both, but it seems the negative is what's coming through the strongest. Not wanting to breed, show or work other than regular obedience. Temperament and health are the main criteria, as it should be and size is a distant second BUT I hear they do exist. 
I appreciate the feedback, thank you


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

My GSD is at the top of the standard (around 90 lb) and is longer bodied. That means I can't pick him up. In an emergency, I would probably have to drag him if I didn't have someone to take charge of one end. He's plenty big and people always think he's much bigger.

One thing to consider is when a breeder concentrates on a particular thing (size, color, etc.) that they are limiting an already limited gene pool even farther. Some things may or will suffer, including health and temperament.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

My two now are a 67# female and an 88lb male. 

My boy also is like a mile long. I don't think I could carry him just because of how long he is. I probably could carry a 90lb dog a short distance if it was a short bodied dog that I could get my arms around but not him.

If we ever get around to hiking the natl forest with him I will have one of those emergency stretchers that fold up in my pack. 

Once when my girl was young she was swimming in a river at a conservation area and sliced her paw pad on something under the water. It was a very bad gash, I forget how many stitches now. I carried her as far as I could, then I stayed with her while my husband drove in the access road as far as we could get then he carried her the rest of the way out.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My boys are bigger, Cujo2 is leggy but skinny so he is tall and thin and weighs about 80 pounds. His previous owners neutered him way too young, and he looks it. Kojak is a big puppy, not over-sized. My girls range from 22-24.5" from 50 pounds to 90 (yep she's 12 and fat, and I am not ashamed of that. She likes to eat, and is not long for this world anyway.) The other 12 year old weighs about 75 pounds, and my 11 year old weighs 67. Even Odie is down in the upper 70s now. Which is good because lifting her onto the grooming table was a huge pain. Ramona and Quinnie are my 22 inchers. I call them tea-cup German Shepherds. I LOVE the size. But Americans do like Big dogs. Bigger = Better to too many folks. It's ok, they can have them. I will take my little girls any day.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

selzer said:


> My boys are bigger, Cujo2 is leggy but skinny so he is tall and thin and weighs about 80 pounds. His previous owners neutered him way too young, and he looks it. Kojak is a big puppy, not over-sized. My girls range from 22-24.5" from 50 pounds to 90 (yep she's 12 and fat, and I am not ashamed of that. *She likes to eat, and is not long for this world anyway.*) The other 12 year old weighs about 75 pounds, and my 11 year old weighs 67. Even Odie is down in the upper 70s now. Which is good because lifting her onto the grooming table was a huge pain. Ramona and Quinnie are my 22 inchers. I call them tea-cup German Shepherds. I LOVE the size. But Americans do like Big dogs. Bigger = Better to too many folks. It's ok, they can have them. I will take my little girls any day.


Sabi got fat in her last year. Really fat. People used to yell at me. She was dying, and she loved food so I let her eat. She spent most of her life on a diet.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

I didn't read all the responses (as it turned into a "my dog's size" thread). Here is my 2 cents on it. It rambles but just brings up some points that jump to my mind.

First ask why are you choosing the breed? If you are choosing the breed for all the things they are known for...drive, physical stamina, natural agility, strong protective streak, work ethic...then WHY go away from breed standards?

These dogs look like nice dogs. Oversized but long lived? OK. I like the extent of health testing and the emphasis on it. That is what you are paying for if you go to a breeder for an "easy family dog"..the health testing. Because I have rescued dogs for 250 bucks that were fantastic family dogs and EASILY passed CGC (that seems to be their go to certification, these breeders). They would have made excellent therapy dogs. My adopted English Mastiff was great for elderly people, so gentle. But, yeah they had some typical breed health issues that pop up in BYB situations. So you are paying to know that there is a healthy lineage.

How much do they run? As much as proven working lines? 

Listen, I don't judge people for buying dogs as long as the breeder has ethics and health tests (they do) ..but when people look to size, or "family dog" just understand size is not the only deviation from being A gsd in these cases. So even though they are PB, in my opinion you are not technically buying a German Shepherd. There isn't anything listed on that site about their temperament or physicality that is truly GSD. 

And I never judge people for wanting what is best for THEIR family. If you like the loyalty and look of the breed, but can't deal with (for whatever reason) typical driven GSD puppy and adolescence, then maybe this is your dog.

I know these breeders would have been great for my family..I have 3 kids 6, 9, and 11. The 2 younger disabled. However I am a purist..GSDS should be able to jump onto hoods of cars, chase down at high speeds, have the desire to do what has to be done to get in and stay in the fight. Get the bad guy!! That is my opinion, being a GSD purist. So in my case, being a glutton for punishment I got a dog who comes from a long line of Slovakian Police dogs. There has been..er...a few Ben Franklins dropped on training. But to ME he is worth it. I wanted a classic GSD. The dogs on this breeders site probably would have been easier for me...but so were all my shelter dogs, sans the health issues. So again, you are paying for health screenings here, not a classic GSD. 

But, it is your money and your life so don't let anyone knock it, because only you know what is best temperament for your lifestyle..since they are obviously dedicated and caring breeders with excellent guarantees and policies, more than sufficient health screening, and obviously not over breeding...have at it!

In summary I'd be concerned with paying a lot of money for what is reminiscent of a GSD malamute cross both in size and temperament ( I know these dogs are not that, but the remind me of that, and it is usually a nice solid mix..but it comes down to are you willing to pay purebred GSD price for it?)

If these dogs are titled or proven (beyond CGC and therapy dog which is achievable by a wide wide range of dogs and temperaments), I missed it on their site and apoligize in advance


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I think many people like the regal look of a GSD but are worried about the drive and needs for activity and training of a true GSD. We have a neighbor with an oversized GSD. He is not from Roayalair by the way. The only GSD trait in him are his looks. He is the neighborhood Golden retriever in a GSD body and everyone loves him, including me. He is the best one to go to for introducing puppies. To me, as long as you know what you are getting and a breeder is responsible in health and temperament testing, everyone should be happy incl. the dogs... and neighbors as well


----------



## Shepdad (Oct 24, 2017)

*Bmd*

If I wanted a dog larger than a correctly sized GSD, I would get a Bernese Mountain dog. BMD puppies are even cuter than GSD puppies. Their adult temperament fits the expectations of a typical American pet home better than many GSDs.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

wolfy dog said:


> I think many people like the regal look of a GSD but are worried about the drive and needs for activity and training of a true GSD. We have a neighbor with an oversized GSD. He is not from Roayalair by the way. The only GSD trait in him are his looks. He is the neighborhood Golden retriever in a GSD body and everyone loves him, including me. He is the best one to go to for introducing puppies. To me, as long as you know what you are getting and a breeder is responsible in health and temperament testing, everyone should be happy incl. the dogs... and neighbors as well


I guess my thought is that a GSD with temperament and drive to standard is not for everyone, and that's okay. Not everyone likes the same things, and different things work for people at different life stages. But if you want a Golden, get a Golden. There's zero shame in that, and if you want that kind of temperament, a Golden might net you the best odds for getting it. Looking for an improperly bred GSD and supporting that kind of program doesn't do the breed any favors.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

WateryTart said:


> I guess my thought is that a GSD with temperament and drive to standard is not for everyone, and that's okay. Not everyone likes the same things, and different things work for people at different life stages. But if you want a Golden, get a Golden. There's zero shame in that, and if you want that kind of temperament, a Golden might net you the best odds for getting it. Looking for an improperly bred GSD and supporting that kind of program doesn't do the breed any favors.


If I am brutally honest, I just don't like the look of Goldens but nothing, nothing beats the look of a GSD for me, no matter the temperament or size. If I get old and a true GSD will be too much for me to handle I might go for the mellow type GSD. As long as the pedigrees are not mixed and breeders and owners know what they get, it is OK with me. The alternative would be going back to sight hounds but that would be plan B in case I get reeeeeealy old. If, by then, I cannot have a dog anymore, I hope it will be the day I die.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Sabis mom said:


> Sabi got fat in her last year. Really fat. People used to yell at me. She was dying, and she loved food so I let her eat. She spent most of her life on a diet.


There comes a time when whatever makes them happy, they get. Ok, there are limits. If biting the mailman would make her happy, I'm not going to let her do that. Or chasing the Amish guy's horse. But if she wants to sleep next to my bed, or down the hall by the heater, or wants to curl up in front of the fridge and get first pickings every time it opens, that is what she gets.


----------

